# Random codes on 2013 Sentra SR



## Gacosta0426 (21 d ago)

I had my car scanned as after replacing the transmission valve body the car still loses power and shakes when going uphill. The codes that the car threw were: C1729, C1143, U0155, U1000, P1564. Do y’all think these codes are related or may cause the issue?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Besides the P1564 (which may be a bad spiral cable), all those codes point at lost CAN communication with the instrument cluster. They're not directly transmission related. When you replaced the VB, did you have the new IP data loaded into the TCM? If not, it isn't going to work properly because the TCM will still be using solenoid data from the old VB. VB's are _not_ plug-and-play on any CVT tranny.


----------



## Gacosta0426 (21 d ago)

I took it to a Nissan dealership and they told me they did a TCM update and took the car for a road test but still doing the same.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Then the planetaries in your tranny may be bad. The TCM can diagnose a slipping belt pretty easily, but a balky planetary clutch isn't so simple. One way or the other, your tranny may have bigger problems than a VB.


----------

